# LUBINS EXTRACT



## crozet86 (Mar 6, 2009)

I recently dug this bottle from a privy and was wondering if anyone has any info on it.It is embossed on one side panel LUBINS and the other side EXTRACTS.The bottle is very crude with excess glass on edge of the base.Also almost looks and feels like it has some type grind marks on base lots of swirls.Thanks in advance.


----------



## crozet86 (Mar 6, 2009)

Here is pic of base


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Mar 6, 2009)

Lubin was a famous Paris Perfumer which started back around 1798.  I would guess your bottle was some sort of scent extract.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Mar 6, 2009)

nice looking bottle......  looks like an old one. i always liked the ones with the ring in the neck. thanx for sharing the photo with us!!

 jim


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Mar 6, 2009)

what, no pile salve?


----------



## coldwater diver (Mar 6, 2009)

I didnt know Lincoln used cocaine! Lobey Cat how do you find info like that?   Kevin


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 6, 2009)

He probably needed the coke to get through the campaigning! []


----------

